# 1948 Buick Super Convertible - Jay Leno's Garage



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## oldman (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks, Ken for sharing. I have always been a fan of the Buick and especially of the Buick back in the 60's. My favorite Buick was the Buick G.S. or Grand Sport, which was an upgrade of the Skylark. Up until the past few years, Buick was always thought of as being an old person's car. The Buicks today are more inline with their modern styling, options and the drive-trains.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2015)

Another Buick fan here too, Ken. Had several over the years. One of my favorites pictured.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 17, 2015)

_I still drive one ... it is about to enter the "antique" stage; I'm already there.  

This was to be the last car I'd buy ... well, here we are almost 25 years later and we're both still moving along.  Actually, the Buick [ a V6, best ever built my mechanic says ] is doing better than I ... true!  I'm actually looking forward to getting a "classic" license plate.  Can't get an antique plate 'cuz that limits the amount of driving one does.  

Lola is her name ... L[ittle] O[ld] L[ady] A[uto]_ nthego:


----------

